# We don’t like scallops!



## JustJoel (Mar 21, 2019)

Mark ripped out some recipes from a magazine in the doctor’s office today. I think the mag is _Shapely_, but I can’t be sure. One of the recipes intrigued me:
Scallop, Pineapple, & Cranberry Ceviche with Toasted Chile Tortillas
3 tbsp olive oil
4 corn tortillas
Kosher salt
1/2 tsp ancho or chipotle chili powder
1 lime
1 lb large dry-packed sea scallops
1/4 cup finely diced fresh pineapple 
3 tbsp chopped fresh cranberries
2 tbsp finely chopped jalapeño 
3 tbsp finely chopped cilantro.

Mark and I don’t like scallops, though. I suppose I could sub shrimp; should I parcook it? Or maybe some fish? Worst case scenario, I could use some _surimi_, which might not be a bad choice, as I wouldn’t have to worry about the dangers inherent in raw fish.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 21, 2019)

I love scallops, but don't care much for ceviche. 

I don't see any problem with using cooked shrimp in a ceviche, even though it is not "correct." It wouldn't change the flavor. If you like the rest of the ingredients in the recipe (I don't like cranberries), then do it with cooked fish or shrimp. It's your meal. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi, Joel....it looks like it's from *'Shape'* magazine....I googled the recipe and they wanted me to sign up, so I didn't go any further. 

You could probably sub cooked shrimp or surimi if you want to make this, but there are a lot of sweet ingredients in that recipe that would tend to overpower the seafood. JMO

I love scallops and shrimp with few ingredients...pan seared and drizzled with some garlic/lemon butter, but maybe that's just me because I tend to cook simply for one.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 22, 2019)

I don't like the texture of raw shrimp. It seems mushy. I cook shrimp hot and fast... really fast. It has a nice texture that way. 

I have not had raw scallops. I'm not sure how I'd feel about that in a ceviche. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 22, 2019)

I know from disastrous experience what fresh pineapple will do to raw shrimp and it's not pretty or appetizing. It's a story I'd rather forget. Do yourself a favor and chuck that recipe with fresh pineapple and seafood Joel.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 22, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I know from disastrous experience what fresh pineapple will do to raw shrimp and it's not pretty or appetizing. It's a story I'd rather forget. Do yourself a favor and chuck that recipe with fresh pineapple and seafood Joel.



Both the pineapple and cranberries had me scratching my head. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (Mar 22, 2019)

I don't think that combo of pineapple and cranberry would work and I certainly could find better recipes for expensive dry packed sea scallops. We've made a raw preparation of thinly sliced sea scallops with a light lime, lemon and orange vinaigrette. Geoduck also is good with this type of preparation.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2019)

I love ceviche [emoji7] I would go with a more traditional recipe. I've made it with sea bass, shrimp and scallops and they're delicious with the right ingredients. Tell the fish monger you want fish suitable for ceviche - it has to be frozen first to kill any parasites. 

Using cooked fish will definitely change the flavor and texture. Seafood "cooked" in citrus juices is firm in a different way and absorbs the liquid rather than the liquid just sitting on top. 

I used this recipe from Cooks Illustrated: https://myyearwithchris.wordpress.com/2014/11/13/ceviche/


----------



## jennyema (Mar 22, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I know from disastrous experience what fresh pineapple will do to raw shrimp and it's not pretty or appetizing. It's a story I'd rather forget. Do yourself a favor and chuck that recipe with fresh pineapple and seafood Joel.



Woah … I agree

And cranberries in ceviche?  Thats a thousand kinds of wrong ...


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 22, 2019)

Well, it seems unanimous that this recipe is a bad idea. Frankly, the unusual combination of pineapple and cranberry is what caught my eye! And unless I was quite sure of the fish, I’d never use raw fish, for health reasons.

Thanks for your advice, though, everyone!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Well, it seems unanimous that this recipe is a bad idea. Frankly, the unusual combination of pineapple and cranberry is what caught my eye! And unless I was quite sure of the fish, I’d never use raw fish, for health reasons.
> 
> Thanks for your advice, though, everyone!


I have a fishmonger nearby who I always ask for a recommendation when I want to make ceviche because I trust him to know his sources. He also slices up whatever I'm getting for my purpose. He's wonderful.


----------

